# Calibre and Kindle Touch



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't remember how this went when we went from K2's to a K3's.... Do we need to wait for an update for Calibre before it will work with the Touch, or will it work now?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Connect it and find out?


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

I had to update to the newest version and then it worked with my Touch.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

DaisyMama said:


> I had to update to the newest version and then it worked with my Touch.


Yeah! Thank you. What a long process with 1200 books..... Think that will be this weekends project!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Before you import all your books to your Kindle Touch, be aware that I read a person's post somewhere that when he imported books in bulk, they showed up on the Touch with the titles switched!  When he imported them one at a time, they worked fine.

I also discovered that when I sort my books by author, it sorts the amazon books by last name but the calibre books by first name.  Which I suppose means the metadata for "Author Sort" is reversed and changing it from "Last, First" to "First Last" would solve the problem.  But with the touchscreen keyboard, it's easier to just search for a book than to sort by author and go through pages to get where you want.  So I'm not going to bother with changing mine.

HTH!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

DaisyMama said:


> Before you import all your books to your Kindle Touch, be aware that I read a person's post somewhere that when he imported books in bulk, they showed up on the Touch with the titles switched! When he imported them one at a time, they worked fine.
> 
> I also discovered that when I sort my books by author, it sorts the amazon books by last name but the calibre books by first name. Which I suppose means the metadata for "Author Sort" is reversed and changing it from "Last, First" to "First Last" would solve the problem. But with the touchscreen keyboard, it's easier to just search for a book than to sort by author and go through pages to get where you want. So I'm not going to bother with changing mine.
> 
> HTH!


Doing one at a time from Archive to the Touch, then will plug it in to my laptop at home and send them all to calibre. Then change the Metadata, get the authors names sorted out, and get them in series order, then back to the Kindle, then in to their author collections. Oh, and the books I didn't get from Amazon but are on my laptop somehow have to get converted for this Kindle and in there too. Hours and hours of fun!!!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Once the books are on there, you can import collections and it'll put the amazon books into their collections automatically.

On the plus side, you'll be REALLY familiar with the Touch by the time you're done!!  lol


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

DaisyMama said:


> Once the books are on there, you can import collections and it'll put the amazon books into their collections automatically.
> 
> On the plus side, you'll be REALLY familiar with the Touch by the time you're done!! lol


Yes that works.... but I'm redoing all of my collections (going from sorting by genre to sorting my author) since I've got to mess with all of them anyway. Just to add more work to the process! Yup, will be really familiar with my little beastie by the time all of this is done!


----------

